# Girls: Do you prefer guy friends or girl friends?



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Just wondered who you tend to get on with more. 
I find that I can get along with guys more easily because I often fear getting judged when I'm talking to girls. I guess it started from when I was in a group of friends completely made up of girls who were very b****y about each other. That being said, all of my best friends have been girls so I guess it does come down to individual personalities in the end, but in general who do you get on with more?


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

No preference for me. I get along equally with both guys and girls. Sometimes I just want to be around guys or just want to be around girls, so it's nice having friends of both sexes.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Most of my friends have been guys. Always. I've just always thought that I get along better with males. _But_, my two closest friends have been female. I think I need female friends.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I would like both. But I find girls on the internet don't like talking to me. Straight girls especially.


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

I like both and they're upsides to both and downsides to both, based on my personal experiences. I prefer to go to girls for emotional advice as they tend to be more sensitive, though some guys are sensitive and I love that! But I prefer guys in a way because they're way less drama and tend to be direct with how they feel (not conflict avoidant) and forgive easily. They're also just funnier/goofier. Whereas with some girls, I get tons of passive-aggressiveness aka giving you the silent treatment, deny I'm upset, seethe in anger, talk sh*t about you and oh, I'll also hold a grudge.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Both. In elementary school, I had all guy friends--but the other kids thought I was weird, so I slowly drifted away. By middle school, all my "friends" were girls except for two. Now by high school, I have neither.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Most of my friends have been female but I don't discriminate based on gender for friends. Just because a select few of each gender have some unfriendly qualities, I won't say the rest of that gender is like that.


----------



## ltrain (Sep 11, 2011)

Guys are more fun and enjoy being more active in general which I like. Girls however are far superior if I need to talk about anything feelings related


----------



## ltrain (Sep 11, 2011)

Whoops I didn't realise it said girls!! Sorry girls.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Since primary school up to highschool and a little while after, I've only had one 'best' friend at any stage of my life. It was funny because it seemed like I was the type that attracted poisonous mean girls (to me) into my life

All I've ever wanted was a group of girl friends, you know like from sex and the city that I could brunch with, have beauty pamper nights and gossip, the type that I can call up at 3am. My ex best friend seemingly fit in this criteria but she was boring - always just wanted to shop and my brain cells would diminish cos that's how vacuous the topics of conversation were with her

At the moment I've only got one girlfriend and she doesn't really fit into that criteria - but she's good to me.


----------



## elle3 (Apr 1, 2013)

I have always only had one best friend and at most three other somewhat close friends. My best friends have all been girls but wen it comes to groups... It's always guys. I don't ordinarily have difficulties getting along with either sex though. I think its too stressful for me to have a group of girl friends.


----------



## elle3 (Apr 1, 2013)

catcharay said:


> All I've ever wanted was a group of girl friends, you know like from sex and the city that I could brunch with, have beauty pamper nights and gossip, the type that I can call up at 3am.


I know how you feel..


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

I don't like females for the most part, nor do I share many common interests with them, so I stick with male friends.


----------



## Hematite (Apr 2, 2013)

I think guys tend to share my sense of humor, but girls share more of my interests.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

I don't feel as anxious around girls, so girl friends.


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

Guy friends, I seem to relate to them more. Don't have any female friends at all :/


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Girl friends.  i can relate better than with guys.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

everything. Girlfriends, Girl-Friend, Boyfriends, and Boy-friends.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Most of my friends have been girls/women, but I do have guy friends. I just want/enjoy friends, regardless of their sex.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

It doesn't matter to me. I used to think I liked hanging out with guys more but now I think it doesn't matter. I hang out with anyone.


----------



## spwoman (May 3, 2013)

I think it's important to have friends of both sexes, women do not replace men and vice versa.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Girls are the best. I like having male friends, too, but I love being around girls.


----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)

Due to past experiences I tend to be wary/nervous of men, at least until I've been exposed over a long period of time to them and get over my ridiculousness. So I tend not to have male friends, and those I thought I did have ended up dropping the friendship sharpish when they discovered I wasn't interested in being a friend with 'benefits'.

Women I'm pretty settled with providing their personalities do not send me scuttling under the nearest rock in order to avoid them. So I'd probably say I prefer female friends as women tend to make me less anxious than men.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Guys are just easier to talk to for me, girls kind of intimidate me which stinks b/c I would like more girl friends.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

Both have their ups and downs.

Girls are good for connecting on female stuff obviously.

Guys imo can be a lot more relaxing and humorous at times.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I get along well with both genders equally. I like girls more, though. I end up getting closer to girls, emotionally. I'm a girl's girl, what can I say.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Well.. I don't know. Pretty much exactly what Glass Child said. I don't really have either, but guys can just be so much more fun and chill than girls. A lot of girls can be really uptight and not into some of the same things I am. But at the same time, guys aren't into some of the same things I am.. like shopping. Guys usually hate shopping and art and stuff. I think the ideal friend would be a super chill nerdy chick. My only real life friend is kind of like that.. but shes soooooooooooo uptight and selfish. Its hard to get close with her because of that. Honestly I don't think Ive ever been friends with a girl that as chill as a guy. Most of the females Ive had in my life are huge sh*t talkers and really competitive/always trying to be and look better than me. Lots of blanket statements in this post.. but eh. Just saying what Ive experienced. I know theres lots of different people out there.


----------



## vela (Apr 19, 2012)

Other women. I've always been far more comfortable with them. However, I have had some male friends over the years as well.


----------



## myersljennifer (Sep 6, 2013)

Well, since I'm romantically interested in guys, I guess I would be more self conscious and feel like a g-ddamn fool most of the time, so it's harder for me to be around men. Then again, I had similar childhood experiences with females. Girls were always mean. Hell, I guess I don't get along well with either of them. I'm doomed.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

I have no clue what it's like to have a female friend..but over hearing their conversations, I'm grateful to not have any. Will not waste my time.

With that said, I don't have guy friends either. What I thought was a friend, was someone pretending with the intention and hopes of getting his dick wet.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Offline, guy friends.
Online, girl friends.

Dunno why but I only ever seem to make friends that way x___x; I never make any girl friends offline, same goes for guys online *shrugs*


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

Guy friends, I can relate to them more for some reason. Girls really bug me sometimes, they can be so loud and dramatic. Not that I have many friends anyway.


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

In high school I used to like hanging out with guys more, they were nicer and easier to get along with. But now I prefer girls, just more relate-able honestly.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Don't know since I've never had any. I have many guy-related interests, but having friends for girls would be cool too have when it comes to girly subjects and such.


----------



## namaste34 (Jul 30, 2015)

I usually make female friends but I honestly find guy company way better. 
Guys are nice to talk to, less drama, appreciative, and they stab you in the back less lol
They're also awesome motivators. The disadvantage with guy friends is that you can't talk about personal girl stuff with them unless you're extremely close or intimate with one (but that cuts to a mutual connection or romantic relationship lol) like 'my period is too heavy. The Extra Super Playtex tampons aren't enough at all'


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

i have a lil bit of both, but i've found if you hang around straight guys too long people start asking if you're into them and it drives me crazy. i also feel more comfortable around girls.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

In childhood I had a couple of close female friends, and my best friend was a girl, as a teenager I had one close female friend at one point and lots of female acquaintances I was never very close to, and there was one girl who was a complete *****.

I've mostly hung out with guys in adulthood/late teens because of my interests/areas of study and felt more comfortable around them. My SA is usually worse with women as well. 

Online I only talk to guys (except for interaction on this site occasionally.) I rarely initiate conversations with people to be honest so that's probably why.


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

Where's the neither option? I don't do 'friends'.


----------



## Zadaliya (Apr 7, 2015)

Girls. Girl friends just because I can relate to them more than guys.


----------



## halfly (Sep 18, 2012)

I don't have a preference. I just want to find people I click with.


----------



## Strategist (May 20, 2008)

Either would be nice. I tend to feel more comfortable around guys though. Most girls make me feel judged somehow but I have had best friends that were girls in the past. Would really like to make more friends of either gender.


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

I've found that I enjoy the company of guys more, but I've never had the experience of having alot of guy friends before. Most of them would find me too weird and feminine to be "a part of the guys" or something, probably. :lol


----------

